# Vitamin K



## sheilarichie6@hotmail.com (Aug 18, 2008)

Would someone give the codes for newborns receiving Hepatitis B vaccination and also vitamin K.   Thanks


----------



## dmaec (Aug 18, 2008)

Hep B - pediatric/adolescent - 90744 (that's the 3 dose schedule) w/ 90471 adminstration code.  (we use the 3 dose schedule) - we modifier the E/M/preventive if there is one with a .25 modifier

Vitamin K is a Jcode - J3430  administration code for that would be the 90772. (we do not charge the admin 90772 if there is an E/M also)
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------

